# Nipple coordinates



## Reel Estate

Whatare a decent set of coordinates to start at with the nipple trolling?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *BMH77 (7/25/2009)*Whatare a decent set of coordinates to start at with the nipple trolling?


start at no1 and end at 14 back at the nipple.this will take you north of the nipple and down towards the elbow and back to the nipple.i can guarantee you put fish in the boat with this route

at 9 to 10 mph it will take you 4 hours to run it but it will be worth it.pull a pink stretch in the prop wash or a yozuri red and black or green dolphin color bonito lure.pull some mahi candy on the riggers and a good jet on the way back.swith it up and put another yozuri in front of the way back to get it a little deeper.you will also find some very good grouper holes in between 4 and 8



let me know how you do.

1.	544.6 ft depth	0 ft 0:00:00 N29 53.244 W87 04.464	

2.	538.1 ft depth	2.3 mi	2.3 mi 0:00:00	233° true	N29 52.047 W87 06.316	

3.	557.7 ft depth	4.2 mi	1.9 mi 0:00:00	196° true	N29 50.438 W87 06.860	

4.	544.6 ft depth1	5.5 mi	1.3 mi 0:00:00	212° true	N29 49.489 W87 07.550	

5.	544.6 ft depth2	6.7 mi	1.2 mi 0:00:00	236° true	N29 48.922 W87 08.529	

6.	367.5 ft depth	11.8 mi	5.1 mi 0:00:00	264° true	N29 48.449 W87 13.628	

7.	347.8 ft depth	14.6 mi	2.8 mi 0:00:00	256° true	N29 47.867 W87 16.316	

8.	295.3 ft depth	17.5 mi	2.9 mi 0:00:00	254° true	N29 47.161 W87 19.118	

9.	Depth Contour	19.7 mi	2.2 mi 0:00:00	210° true	N29 45.492 W87 20.211	

10.	413.4 ft depth	22.3 mi	2.5 mi 0:00:00	161° true	N29 43.425 W87 19.391	

11.	557.7 ft depth1	25.6 mi	3.4 mi 0:00:00	149° true	N29 40.912 W87 17.669	

12.	656.2 ft depth	29.0 mi	3.4 mi 0:00:00	179° true	N29 38.001 W87 17.629	

13.	623.4 ft depth	34.0 mi	5.0 mi 0:00:00	24° true	N29 41.990 W87 15.620	

14.	610.2 ft depth	49.8 mi	15.8 mi 0:00:00	44° true	N29 51.815 W87 04.545


----------



## Reel Estate

Thank you!!I will post results.


----------



## presnells

You never posted results. How did this route do?


----------



## junglegoober

I've been looking for something like this, thanks for posting. Any specific grouper spots?


----------



## marlinchaser

junglegoober said:


> I've been looking for something like this, thanks for posting. Any specific grouper spots?


You have to be kidding!!:whistling:
Suggest you get a good map and look along the west side of the edge just before it starts to fall off towards 300' as a start.


----------



## junglegoober

Can't blame a guy for tryin ;-) Already have a decent map but we rarely get out that far, have to make it count when we do.


----------



## Ocean Master

You can start at the edge and work your way north of the nipple right now. You will usually catch a Wahoo or two while doing this. Watch the bottom contour.


----------



## junglegoober

Yeah we go to the Ozark area regularly and have picked up 3 wahoo this year, haven't quite found the balls/right day to get out to the nipple. Everything has to feel right when you're on a 19' Cape. Plus me and the captain's TDY schedule are totally ruining our October this year, no Rodeo for us. Thanks for the info and let me know if you need a deckhand sometime!


----------



## Naby

I'm just now seeing these myself, thanks for posting. This is a route that goes from the Nipple to the Elbow, correct?

I'm running out of Destin so I think the Nipple is about 42 nm from the pass which is a bit beyond my comfort level. What would be a good area to troll that is a little closer to home for me? I understand that it might not be as productive, but I have to take what I can get. I don't have any problems going 25-30 miles and maybe even 35 or so. 

Thanks


----------



## junglegoober

We go out to the Ozark ship area all the time to troll for wahoo, 28 miles out. Sometimes blackfin show up in the area and mahi have been hot all Summer especially if you find anything floating. If trolling is slow there's usually AJs on the wreck. But I just noticed your post count so you probably already know all that.


----------



## Naby

No, that is good info. I have been close to the Ozark but I haven't made it there yet. I know that people troll in that area but I don't know how productive it is. I have only been to the edge a handful of times, mostly bottom fishing with a little trolling mixed in.

Thanks


----------



## eddy2419

Reel Estate said:


> Whatare a decent set of coordinates to start at with the nipple trolling?


Belly button then work your way up.:thumbup:


----------



## junglegoober

Bah-zing!


----------

